

GridList – Drag and drop library for a 2D resizable and responsive list of items - SergeyDruid
http://ubervu.github.io/grid/

======
jebus989
Neat, but the zoom works the opposite way that I'd expect, is that just me?

~~~
skidding
It was reversed up until a few days ago, when I was told "adding/removing rows
works the opposite way that you'd expect it" heh

Either way it's just two API calls in the demo page, the buttons aren't part
of the lib itself

~~~
grannyg00se
This is possibly because the buttons aren't labeled. Depending on whether you
see them as "zoom in/out" buttons or "add/remove columns" buttons, your
expectation is going to be different.

~~~
skidding
You're right, the demo is far from user friendly. Thing is we completed 90+%
of the current functionality last year and then kept working on integrating it
internally and the rest of our milestone. At this point so much time had
passed that the open source prospects almost disappeared, so I decided it was
now or never to release it to the public, since we had 4 months to "prepare"
it and nothing happened. To see it gather over 1000 stars on Github is mind
boggling, I didn't expect 100 honestly. The demo page is what I put together
when showing the grid around internally as work in progress.

------
ricardobeat
I don't see why the items should dance around when "zooming out"/adding more
rows, if the available space and constraints are the same. Is there a gravity
component to it?

[http://cl.ly/image/1E0A0z2C0x0b](http://cl.ly/image/1E0A0z2C0x0b) ->
[http://cl.ly/image/102E232Z443j](http://cl.ly/image/102E232Z443j)

~~~
skidding
Well we're trying to 1. occupy as much empty space as possible and then 2.
preserve as much as possible of the horizontal order of items when resizing
the grid

PS. We have some docs for these methods
[https://github.com/uberVU/grid#resizegridrows](https://github.com/uberVU/grid#resizegridrows)

------
johnnyg
Neat, but when building draggable things, I always end up needing to have
tabs, each of which is a draggable list like this, that can accept an element
from another list.

------
grannyg00se
Changing my browser window width doesn't seem to affect anything. Even after a
page reload. It doesn't seem responsive at all. Am I missing something?

~~~
skidding
It's a horizontal grid, so it's responsive when you change height and it
scrolls horizontally.

Take a look at the project README for more info:
[https://github.com/uberVU/grid/blob/master/README.md](https://github.com/uberVU/grid/blob/master/README.md)

------
skidding
Github repo in case you missed it:
[https://github.com/uberVU/grid](https://github.com/uberVU/grid)

------
jjsz
This can work for replicating awesomeWM in the browser. Nice.

------
rgho
nicely done. i would reverse the functions of the zoom buttons as others have
mentioned. adding responsiveness/media queries would make this ideal

------
NewsReader42
Shame it uses the bloated jquery UI

~~~
SergeyDruid
I liked this script, do you know something good not made in jQuery UI? thanks

~~~
mc_hammer
similar libs: packery, masonry, gridster

